

Ask HN: Should I invest time into Degree or Repository/Portfolio? - 11185d

Im in a unique position where I have already started a degree in Interaction Design (1st yr) but I strongly believe that this is not a good use of my time, especially considering that with the speed that the scene is changing, a lot of what I will learn will be outdated by the time I graduate. I'd really, really love to hear what you all have to say about this!
PS Im also considering just moving to SF and taking CS classes at community college. Thanks.
======
david_shaw
First off, I'd like to point out that there's no reason you can't do both.
While I was at college, I built several successful projects, conducted
research, took jobs and interned in my chosen field (computer security) while
working towards a computer science degree. For me, ultimately, the decision to
drop out and take a senior position in my field was something I couldn't pass
up.

That said, I've always heard and respected the opinion that dropping out to
run _towards_ an opportunity is different than running _away_ from, say,
classes that you're worried might not be super relevant by the time you
graduate.

On one hand, you're right--fields change very quickly, and surely your
sophomore classes will seem dated in three years when you land a job in your
field. However, dropping out _will_ present challenges later on. I,
personally, have been lucky enough to not run into many obstacles because I
don't hold a degree--primarily because the companies I've worked for do not
place huge amounts of stock into a degree--but many other organizations would.

For now, stay in school. Learn your trade. Work on side-projects so that you
have an impressive portfolio when you graduate. If it doesn't work out, or if
an opportunity too good to pass up presents itself, jump on it. Don't drop out
for the sake of dropping out. Besides, college is a great place to network
with people whose connections may be invaluable some day.

 _Also,_ and this probably goes without saying, this decision is ultimately up
to you. Asking on the Internet about it will not make up your mind, nor can
random HNers, as intelligent as they may be, tell you what to do. The above
comment just consists of some thoughts I have on an issue that strikes close
to home.

~~~
11185d
i agree with you on all fronts, and wanna just add that i am indeed
considering dropping out so that i can run, if not sprint, towards my goals.
for example, html is taught in the 3rd year at my school. by that time, i
imagine i could not only learn html but create an entire portfolio of
websites.

